# My first cichlid tank - input?



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

Set up my first cichlid tank and got an Electric Blue JD for it.

Any suggestions/input?

I'll be getting a backing for it in the next few days. Not sure if I want to go solid black or a rock print.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I like your hardscape. What size is the tank?

I would go with a black or blue background, unless you can closely match the print to your current rocks, in which case it would have a really cool effect!


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

The Cichlid Guy said:


> I like your hardscape. What size is the tank?
> 
> I would go with a black or blue background, unless you can closely match the print to your current rocks, in which case it would have a really cool effect!


Thanks, also my first hardscape (or any scape) attempt.

It's a 40 breeder.


----------



## JellyRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

Ah it's so pretty! I love the tank! it just needs a background.  and maybe some really small rocks or something else small at the front of the tank to give it a more sense of depth.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

DerpyKoala said:


> It's a 40 breeder.


Which is way too small for a JD long term.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

JellyRaven said:


> Ah it's so pretty! I love the tank! it just needs a background.  and maybe some really small rocks or something else small at the front of the tank to give it a more sense of depth.


Thanks!

I added some smaller rocks and did some DIY led lighting.

I'll post some pics once my background is on.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

aicardi said:


> DerpyKoala said:
> 
> 
> > It's a 40 breeder.
> ...


Based on everything I've read, I wouldn't say 40 is WAY too small for a JD, especially since (based on my reading) the Electric Blues don't get as big as the normal JD.

I do plan to upgrade in the future, for now this is probably too much for him. I had to turn the power head off and restrict the flow on ine of the filters so he wouldn't get pushed around.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My understanding is that jacks can be very reclusive without any dither fish indicating that it is safe to be out and about. Maybe 3 or 4 giant danios would fit the bill. Another suggestion is rainbowfish.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

mambee said:


> My understanding is that jacks can be very reclusive without any dither fish indicating that it is safe to be out and about. Maybe 3 or 4 giant danios would fit the bill. Another suggestion is rainbowfish.


He seems pretty active, but I was thinking of putting my loaches or pleco in.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

As it sits tonight-
DIY LEDs

















Background and more rocks-


----------



## JellyRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

It's so nice, not sure how good it looks with the dark background though, it was cool when the vine stood out, but it still looks really nice and clean and a lot of cool spots for the fish to swim in and out of.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the look of your tank here. The only change I would attempt at this time is painting the intake Black to blend in more to the black BG. Also, maybe move the heater horizontally behind the rocks to hide it as well.

As far as the fish you have, I love the look of them, but I am more of a novice on SA/CA cichlids myself. I would ask and listen to what the people who have long term experience with them in the respective geographic forum.

Good luck with your tank, you've done good.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

dsiple3 said:


> I like the look of your tank here. The only change I would attempt at this time is painting the intake Black to blend in more to the black BG. Also, maybe move the heater horizontally behind the rocks to hide it as well.
> 
> As far as the fish you have, I love the look of them, but I am more of a novice on SA/CA cichlids myself. I would ask and listen to what the people who have long term experience with them in the respective geographic forum.
> 
> Good luck with your tank, you've done good.


What do people use to paint things inside of their aquarium?


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Krylon fusion.

Best way I have used it is to lightly sand the item (after dry of course). Paint it with 3 coats. Let dry/cure for time listed on can +1 day.


----------



## smiley111 (Jan 31, 2013)

I wouldve went with a dif fish but the scape and diy lights are nice


----------



## ohmieryerye (Feb 1, 2014)

looks good, I personally prefer more rocks, and smaller rocks. gives it a 'cavey' look and less of a 'swim-through' feel. where did you find those led strips? I've been looking at a similar lighting setup for my new 120.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

ohmieryerye said:


> looks good, I personally prefer more rocks, and smaller rocks. gives it a 'cavey' look and less of a 'swim-through' feel. where did you find those led strips? I've been looking at a similar lighting setup for my new 120.


Thanks,

I've been considering going out rock-finding again to add some smaller rocks. I think my JD would like them until he gets a little bigger.

I got the lights on Amazon, then cut them at the cut lines and soldered them them together. I wired the open leads to the switch that was built in to the hood on this tank and used a power source that I had laying around, but I've also used a switch and remote also from Amazon on another tank.

Then I used silicone over all of the lights to keep them secure.

Lights:
http://www.amazon.com/lederTEK-6000k-65 ... =6500k+led

Power source:
http://www.amazon.com/HitLights-Listed- ... y_hg_img_y

Remote:
http://www.amazon.com/lederTEK-Wireless ... VBVKAQMMR5


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

smiley111 said:


> I wouldve went with a dif fish but the scape and diy lights are nice


Why not a JD? I like mine so far and have heard great things about them.

I was considering an Oscar and Green Terror, I'm not really sure why I didn't go with them.


----------



## Bones221286 (Dec 24, 2014)

Reason they are saying a different fish is because the fish you have and wanted will get way to big for the tank its in. JD's get up to 10" sometimes bigger. Think how you would feel if your lets say 6' tall and someone puts you in a room that's 6'6" tall 3' wide 2' deep. Would you like it? my guess is no. So why not get the fish the tank size it needs or get different fish for the tank size you have.

With that being said. The hardscape looks pretty good. I would paint the intake so it blends in.


----------



## ferozcichlid (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice looking JD...Hardscape is very good but You need make sure rocks are put first(use silicone) before sand. Seems like rocks gonna fall off


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

Bones221286 said:


> Reason they are saying a different fish is because the fish you have and wanted will get way to big for the tank its in. JD's get up to 10" sometimes bigger. Think how you would feel if your lets say 6' tall and someone puts you in a room that's 6'6" tall 3' wide 2' deep. Would you like it? my guess is no. So why not get the fish the tank size it needs or get different fish for the tank size you have.
> 
> With that being said. The hardscape looks pretty good. I would paint the intake so it blends in.


When I first got it I had read that they get 8" and 40G was sufficent. I'll be upgrading when he gets bigger.


----------



## DerpyKoala (Dec 2, 2014)

ferozcichlid said:


> Nice looking JD...Hardscape is very good but You need make sure rocks are put first(use silicone) before sand. Seems like rocks gonna fall off


It's pretty solid. The bottom rocks have ridges that are supporting the top. I put a fair amount of pressure on it and shook it around and it didn't go anywhere.


----------

